
Iterate faster with this dead simple, super fast key-value API - theo31
https://keys.run
======
regecks
Super fast provided that you're in California ... network latency dominates
any other implementation detail.

~~~
theo31
I 100% agree with that. It's super fast only if you are in North America. I
plan on deploying a cluster to Europe to uphold the "super-fast" promise for
European customers as well.

------
fasteo
I use good old memcached over Openresty for this [1], but I can see the value
in this service.

The landing page is awesome. Mind sharing the designer who did it ?

[1] [https://github.com/openresty/lua-resty-
memcached](https://github.com/openresty/lua-resty-memcached)

~~~
theo31
Hi! Thank you very much, I designed the landing page myself :) using the MIT-
licenced illustations at
[https://undraw.co/illustrations](https://undraw.co/illustrations)

------
marcfowler
Small typo on the page: "You need to include the Auhtorization header with
your API Key to call these endpoints."

~~~
theo31
Fixed it! Thanks for spotting that :)

------
jonny_eh
Is $10/m for unlimited sustainable?

~~~
theo31
Hi! There are some limitations, the values need to be smaller than 62kb. But
you are right, at some point it's not sustainable.

I'll put a (very high) cap on the storage space to prevent abuse :)

------
KillerRabbitt
What happens when you exceed the max number of keys (on the free trial)?

~~~
theo31
Hi! We don't block your api calls (if that's what you are asking), we will
just send you an email asking you to upgrade :)

(We don't throttle requests either)

------
xfour
So Redis that you don't have to setup?

~~~
theo31
Yes, it's basically a shared redis through an API. My guess is that a lot of
developers use Redis only for their SET and GET operations and would rather
use an API than setup a redis instance every time they need those commands.

------
nimchimpsky
whats the size limit on the values ?

~~~
theo31
The size limit is the same as Redis: "A String value can be at max 512
Megabytes in length."

I'll probably make it a bit smaller than that in the next version.

